# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Rudolf Virchow: Kafkat e shqiptarëve tregojnë racën më superiore të Europës

## fegi

Rezultatet e shkencëtarit Rudolf Virchow, krijuesit të shkencës së kronologjisë, një prej shkencëtarëve më në zë të viteve 1800, politikanit e antropologut të famshëm gjerman, për racën shqiptare

Shumëkujt mund ti ketë rënë rasti të lexojë librin e Mithat Frashërit, Shqiptarët (Zenit Editions 2005) i cili është përkthyer nga origjinali i shkruar në frëngjisht Les albanais dans leur pays et â letranger. Ndër shumë citime autorësh  duke bërë komente e përshkrime  që Mithat Frashëri sjell për të dhënë një përshkrim të natyrës e karakterit që ka kombi shqiptar, aty nga fundi, ai ruan si diçka të veçantë një citim të cilin e thekson. Ky citim që ai bën, ngjan me ato fjongot që u vihen mbi krye vajzave të vogla, pasi i kanë veshur me hijeshi. Duke qenë se ka folur për tiparet, doket, zakonet, kulturën, aftësinë, jetën e frymën e një kombi që ka prodhuar histori e që ka lënë gjurmët e tij te kjo e fundit prej shumë shekujsh, ai, ndoshta, mendon që për të dhënë edhe një përgjigje përfundimtare për karakterin e shqiptarit, po aq mirë  e ndoshta më shumë se historia  mund të na vijë në ndihmë shkenca. Po e ruajmë për në fund opinionin e një dijetari dhe antropologu të madh, profesor Virchow. Blowitz, korrespondent i Times, na kujton takimin e tij me doktorin  shkruan Mithat Frashëri në librin e tij.

Fragmenti që sjell Mithat Frashëri në këtë libër, është një pjesë e shkëputur prej shkrimit  Virchow chez lui (La danse des crânes- Les peuples des Balkans - La perle de la collection Vivent les Albanais!- Le sa- vant et l'homme politique), shkrim i cili u botua në faqen e parë të numrit 6442 të gazetës Le Matin, Paris më 15 tetor 1901. Në artikullin e Le Matin, kjo pjesë e shkrimit që flet për tiparet e kafkave të shqiptarëve mban nëntitullin La race supérieure (raca superiore). Shkrimi origjinal i Blowitz, është botuar në gazetën Times që në vitin 1878, shumë vite më parë sesa ribotimi i këtij artikulli në Le Matin, 1901. Më poshtë do të sjellim si artikull të plotë, pikërisht botimin më të hershëm të tij. Përse Le Matin e ribotoi, madje në faqe të parë, këtë artikull i cili - bazuar në kërkimet shkencore - flet për superioritetin e madhështinë e racës shqiptare, karshi të tjerave? Emri i Rudolf Virchow, personit që bën këtë vlerësim është përgjigjja e duhur. Nëse një përfundim të tillë do ta kishte thënë dikush tjetër, pak gjasa do të kishte që të merrej për bazë, por emri i Virchow, është i përmasave të tilla sa vështirë të besojmë se një shkencëtar i tillë kishte lajthitur, kur i shikonte shqiptarët me mahnitje, si racën më të përsosur.

Në vitin 1915, pas ndarjes së padrejtë të trojeve shqiptare, Shqipëria kërcënohej sërish nga një copëtim i ri. Ishte viti i Traktatit të  fshehtë të Londrës, i cili i falte Italisë Vlorën me qarkun e saj dhe i lejonte një lloj protektorati mbi Shqipërinë e Mesme, teksa grekët merrnin Shqipërinë e Jugut dhe serbo-malazezët atë të Veriut. Në këtë vit, Faik bej Konica, intelektuali i njohur shqiptar, ngre zërin për padrejtësitë e radhës që po bëheshin ndaj shqiptarëve. Në atë kohë ai ndodhej në Lozanë, Zvicër. Më 12 nëntor 1915, duke i dërguar një letër të hapur, zotit Hans Delbruck, këshilltar i afërt i qeverisë, profesor i historisë moderne në Universitetin e Berlinit, ai demaskon politikat e gabuara gjermane. Letra e shkruar dhe e botuar në frëngjisht - Gjermania dhe Shqipëria (LAllemagne et LAlbanie)  është botuar këto vite nga studiuesi Jup Kastrati në studimin e tij Mbi krijimtarinë letrare të Faik Konicës, si pjesë e veprës Studime për autorë të ndaluar botim ky i Qendrës së Studimeve Albanologjike. Arsyeja që e përmendëm këtë letër të Konicës, është se ndër të tjerë ai i referohet edhe Virchow, për ti treguar profesorit gjerman, Hans Delbruck, tiparet e kombit shqiptar. Ja seç shkruan ndër të tjera Faik bej Konica:

...mund tju vë në dijeni për ekzistencën e një traktati bullgaro-grek për ndarjen e Shqipërisë, traktat i sugjeruar, miratuar, vulosur dhe garantuar nga Gjermania. Për këtë arsye, marr guximin tju drejtoj, i lutur nga bashkatdhetarët e mi një pyetje: Si do të arrini ju të pajtoni deklaratën tuaj me planin brutal të copëtimit të Shqipërisë?

Ja një vend, ja një popull që hyn në kategorinë e kombësive të vogla dhe që do të meritonte, në mënyrë të veçantë, mirësinë dhe vlerësimin tuaj. A nuk ka thënë Mommseni juaj se kombi shqiptar është më i vjetri në Ballkan? A nuk a ka quajtur shpesh Virchow-i juaj kombin me të vërtetë më superior të Europës Lindore? A nuk e kanë përsëritur në çdo kohë, dijetarët tuaj, që dallohet nga fqinjët e tij për nga gjuha dhe shpirti?

Para se të lexojmë takimin e Blowitz, gazetarit të Times, me profesor Virchow, le të shohim shkurtimisht diçka për jetën e shkencëtarit gjerman. Kjo gjë na ndihmon për të kuptuar më qartë përfundimet e tij mbi shqiptarët dhe rëndësinë e punës së tij.
Kush është Rudolf Virchow?

Rudolf Ludwig Karl Virchow (1821-1902) ishte një doktor gjerman, antropolog, patolog, prehistorian, biolog dhe politikan, i njohur për shpënien para të shëndetit publik. Atij i referohen si babai i patologjisë moderne dhe konsiderohet si një nga themeluesit e mjekësisë sociale. Vinte nga një familje bujqish me origjinë gjermane dhe polake. Virchow studioi për mjekësi dhe kimi në Berlin në Akademinë Ushtarake Prusiane. Kur u diplomua në 1843, shkoi për të shërbyer si asistent i anatomistit të njohur, Robert Froriep. Një nga kontributet e tij më të mëdha për arsimin mjekësor gjerman ishte inkurajimi i përdorimit të mikroskopit nga studentët, duke u bërë thirrje studentëve të tij për të 'menduar mikroskopikisht'. Virchow ka meritën e shumë zbulimeve të rëndësishme. Kontributi shkencor më i njohur gjerësisht i Virchow është teoria e tij për qelizën, e cila ndërtoi punën e Theodor Schwann. Ai përmendet si i pari që njohu qelizat e leucemisë. Virchow botoi në vitin 1858 studimin e tij mbi qelizat në Omnis cellula e cellula ("çdo qelizë e ka origjinën nga një tjetër qelizë ekzistuese si ajo"), bazuar në shpikjen e François-Vincent Raspail. Ky ishte një refuzim i konceptit të lindjes spontane, i cili mbronte idenë se organizmat mund të lindin nga materia e pajetë, i kundërshtuar fillimisht nga Francesco Redi dhe hedhur poshtë përfundimisht nga Virchow, për të deklaruar se burimi i vetëm për një qelizë të gjallë ishte një tjetër qelizë e gjallë.

Një zbulim tjetër i rëndësishëm (i madh) i Virchow, është edhe ai që bëri përafërsisht në të njëjtën kohë me Charles Emile Troisier, në lidhje një nyje të zgjeruar supra-calvicular dhe kancerin në mushkëri. Kjo njihet si nyja e Virchow. Virchow është gjithashtu shumë i njohur edhe për sqarimin e funksionimit të mekanizmit të thromboembolism-it të  mushkërive. Për më tepër, Virchow themeloi fushat mjekësore të patologjisë qelizore dhe të patologjisë krahasuese.

Në vitin 1869 ai themeloi shoqërinë e antropologjisë, etnologjisë dhe parahistorisë (Gesellschaft für Anthropologie, Ethnologie und Urgeschichte), e cila pati shumë ndikim në koordinimin dhe intensifikimin e hulumtimit arkeologjik gjerman. Në vitin 1885 ai zhvilloi një studim të kraniometrisë (matja e studimi i kockave të kafkës), i cili dha rezultate të habitshme që kundërshtonin teoritë bashkëkohore shkencore raciste mbi "racën ariane", duke e shtyrë Virchow që të denonconte "misticizmin nordik" në Kongresin e Antropologjisë në vitin 1885 në Karlsruhe. Në vitin 1861, ai u zgjodh anëtar i jashtëm i Akademisë Mbretërore suedeze të Shkencave e në 1892 u nderua me Medaljen Copley. Mes studentëve të tij më të famshëm ishte edhe antropologu Franz Boas, i cili është quajtur si babai i antropologjisë amerikane dhe babai i antropologjisë moderne. Virchow ishte një studiues i palodhur dhe ka lënë një numër shumë të madh veprash të shkruara.

Ai zhvilloi gjithashtu një metodë standarde të procedurës së autopsisë, e cila mban emrin e tij e që është ende një nga dy teknikat kryesore të përdorura sot. Por më shumë se një mjek eksperimentues, Virchow ishte edhe një avokat i pasionuar për reformat sociale dhe politike. Ai konsiderohet gjerësisht si pionier i mjekësisë sociale dhe antropologjisë. Virchow kundërshtoi fort Darvinizmin nëpërmjet një lekture të tij ku theksonte faktin se mungojnë provat e fosileve për një prejardhës të përbashkët të majmunit e njeriut.

Virchow ka meritën edhe për themelimin e mjekësisë shoqërore, duke u përqendruar në faktin se shpesh sëmundja nuk është thjesht biologjike, por një rrjedhim shoqëror. Si një bashkëthemelues dhe anëtar i partisë liberale (Deutschen Fortschrittspartei) ai ishte një antagonist kryesor politik i Bismarkut. Thuhet se Bismarku e sfidoi Rudolf Virchow në një duel dhe Virchow, duke pasur mundësinë e zgjedhjes së armës, sepse ishte pala e sfiduar, zgjodhi dy salsiçe, ku njëra prej të cilave ishte me kolerë. Bismarku, thuhet, se u tërhoq nga dueli. Një fushë ku ai ka bashkëpunuar me Bismarkun ishte Kulturkampf, fushata anti-klerikale kundër Kishës Katolike duke pretenduar se ligjet anti-klerikale sillnin "karakterin e një lufte të madhe në interes të njerëzimit". Virchow ishte një person i respektuar në qarqet masonike dhe ka burime që pohojnë se mund të ketë qenë një mason. Vdiq nga pushimi i zemrës dhe u varros në varrezat Matthews St., Schöneberg, Berlin. Shoqëria për Mjekësi e Antropologji jep një çmim vjetor në emër të Virchow-it (Rudolf Award Virchow).

----------


## fegi

vazhdim...
Shqiptarët, raca superiore

Që profesor Virchow ishte një prej emrave më të shquar të shkencëtarëve të kohës, vihet re lehtë. Këtë ide e përforcon edhe më tepër Blowitz në artikullin e tij. Duket se ky emër i famshëm kishte bërë që artikulli i Blowitz, të botohej, në të njëjtën kohë me Times, edhe në cepin më të largët të botës, në Zelandën e Re (“Dr. Virchow on skulls”, New Zealand Tablet, Volume VI, Issue 290, 22 November 1878, faqe 17). Është po i njëjti artikull që ribotohet në vitin 1901 në “Le Matin”. Më poshtë është artikulli i plotë. Ja se si e përshkruan Blowitz takimin në shtëpinë e profesor Virchow:

“Unë pranova gjithë padurim ofertën e dr. Liebreich për të më njohur me dr. Virchow. Pritëm disa minuta në një prej laboratorëve. Në dhomën e parë nëpër të cilën kaluam gjendej një koleksion me eshtra njerëzore, të rregulluara në mënyrë simetrike si të ishin oaze. Një ndihmës ishte i zënë me punë në kryerjen e llogaritjes së përmasave të një kafke të vendosur në mënyrë precize në një mbajtëse qelqi. Dhoma e dytë ishte si një miniaturë e Luginës së Jozafatit (shënim i përkthyesit, A.H: Jozafati ishte mbreti i katërt i Mbretërisë së Judës, ndërsa Lugina e Jozafatit është vendi ku: sipas Joel 3:02, Perëndia e Izraelit do të mbledhë të gjitha kombet për gjykim) në momentin e shfryrjes së parë të trombës së ringjalljes. Kishte aty skelete të ngritura drejt, të lakuara, të ulura, të përkulura, si njerëz të zënë në çorodi mes gjumit të tyre teksa shtriqeshin para se të zgjoheshin tërësisht. Eshtra të çdo lloji mbulonin tavolinat, raftet e karriget dhe për të gjetur karrige për t’u ulur duhej t’i pastroje nga mbetjet njerëzore të cilat i ngarkonin ato.

Kafka të panumërta kurorëzonin këtë koleksion magjepsës, duke zbardhur mes pjesëve të paforma të shpërndara mbi mobilie dhe mbi dysheme. Duke soditur këtë spektakël dhe duke kujtuar fjalimet elokuente e të mprehta të dr. Virchow, prisja të shihja një siluetë gjigante, të veshur në mënyrë të çuditshme, me sy xixëllues dhe fytyrë ndriçuese, që të personifikonte fuqinë e dyfishtë të njeriut i cili depërton në sekretet e vdekjes dhe lëvdohet duke mbrojtur ekzistencën e jetës, lirinë. Dera u hap, dhe unë nuk pashë asgjë nga tërë këto. Njeriu i cili vinte drejt meje ishte i veshur si një antikuarian i zënë me organizimin e koleksioneve të tij; me kokën disi thatanike dhe eshtake; flokët e mjekrën të shkurtra e të thinjura; ballin e nxirë nga dielli – në vend që të ishte i rrudhur – të dalë para dhe pak të ngjeshur anëve; venat e dukshme në tëmtha; sytë e vegjël e të futur, gojë të palëvizshme, hundë të mprehtë dhe i palodhur; duart e nxira nga dielli, të shkathëta e të holla, që shfaqnin vendosmëri, energji dhe shkathtësi. Sidoqoftë, origjinaliteti i situatës, u shfaq shpejt.

Biseda u drejtua menjëherë mbi Kongresin (shënim i përkthyesit, A.H: Kongresi i Berlinit, 1878) që po mbahej asokohe. Diskutuam  mbi rivalitetin e kombeve të vogla që përpiqeshin të fitonin supermaci në Turqinë Europiane (shënim i përkthyesit, A.H: bëhet fjalë për Perandorinë Osmane në Ballkan).

Në kabinetin e tij ose më mirë në muzeun e tij në vitin 1878, gjatë kohës që po mbahej Kongresi i madh në Berlin, të nesërmen e luftës ruso-turke, (shënim, A.H: pjesa në vijim është ajo që citon edhe Mit’hat Frashëri në librin e tij “Shqiptarët”, Zenit Editions 2005, faqe 66-67) kur po flitej për racat e ndryshme të Ballkanit, doktori dijetar u ngrit papritur: "Shikoni! - tha ai. Ja raca me të vërtetë superiore e këtyre vendeve. Shikojini këta!" Përpara na vuri tri kafka me një konformacion të barabartë. "Njëri nga kolegët e tu më ka dërguar të parën, pastaj shtiva në dorë dy të tjerat. Janë kafka shqiptarësh të vrarë nga turqit. Vështrojini me kujdes! A s’janë të bukura?! A s’janë madhështore?! Kur mora këtë të parën, mendova se ishte një përjashtim. Por janë të gjitha si kjo këtu! Ja raca superiore, madje shumë më lart se gjithë të tjerat!" Dhe doktor Wirchov e përkëdhelte me një butësi entuziaste dhe me shikim plot dashuri kafkën jo të plotë që mbante mbi gjunjë. Pastaj, duke e ngritur dhe duke e ulur me kujdes filloi të përcaktojë në një fjalim të shpejtë dhe me imazhe popullatat e ndryshme të Turqisë europiane dhe, në mbështetje të çdo opinioni që shprehte, ai kërkonte një, dy, tre kafka: malazeze, boshnjake, dalmate, serbe, bullgare, rumune, turke e hungareze. Pak e nga pak ai i kishte shtuar provat në mbështetje të këtyre opinioneve dhe më në fund, në qendër të këtij rrethi të plotë dhe të formuar prej kafkash të madhësive të ndryshme, pak a shumë të prera nga armë të bardha dhe nga zjarri, ai plotësoi demonstrimin e tij. Edhe pse Kongresi e gjykoi jashtë pikëpamjes kranologjike (kafkore), ai gjithnjë u kthehej kafkave të veta shqiptare dhe kur fliste, ulej për t’i prekur me gishta, ndërkohë që të tjerat i konsideronte të padenja; dhe më duhet të shtoj se Konti Andrasi (shënim i përkthyesit, A.H: Kryeministër hungarez dhe ministër i jashtëm i Jashtëm i Hungarisë, 1871–79) nuk do të lëvdohej sikur të dinte sërën e caktuar nga dr. Virchow për hungarezët. “Times”

Kjo dëshmi e sjellë nga ky artikull do të ishte akoma më e plotë po qe se do të kishim mundësinë të lexonim studimet e plota të profesor Virchow mbi racën shqiptare. Këto studime presin ende ditën që të zbardhen e të botohen në gjuhën shqipe.
Deputeti britanik, Cowen: Shqiptarët janë më i vjetri komb i Lindjes

Ndërkohë, aq i bindur ishte Virchow në lidhje me përgjigjet shkencore për racën shqiptare, saqë i drejtohet Kongresit të Berlinit që të ruante këtë racë të rrallë. Atë, nuk e dëgjuan. Natyrisht që Shqipëria u copëtua si mos më keq. Shkenca para politikës (interesave, pazareve) është thuajse gjithmonë e zhvleftësuar. Po kaq vlerë kishte edhe drejtësia e Fuqive të Mëdha. Do të ishte me shumë interes për publikun shqiptar të dinte kumtesën e mbajtur nga Virchow në lidhje me racën shqiptare dhe përpjekjet që ai ka bërë për vlerësimin tonë, nga Kongresi i Berlinit, si racë me tipare të veçanta. Por profesori i ditur, nuk ishte i vetmi që i shikonte shqiptarët si një racë tejet të lashtë. Më poshtë, sjellim një fragment në të cilin britanikët diskutojnë pikërisht mbi këtë gjë, shqiptarët. Pjesa është shkëputur “Nga bisedimet në Dhomën e Komuneve të Britanisë së Madhe më 4 shtator 1880”, e pasqyruar në botimin me rastin e 50-vjetorit të Pavarësisë Kombëtare, “Rilindja Shqiptare” (Përgatitur: Kristo Frashëri, Ndërmarrja Shtetërore e Botimeve “Naim Frashëri”, Tiranë 1962):

“Joseph Cowen: Besoj se qëllimi i anijeve luftarake që do të mblidhen në Raguzë është që t’u kallin frikën turqve. Po sikur të mos i zërë frika Turqit? Çdo të bëhet atëherë? Forca detare e Anglisë, e Anglisë së lirë dhe konstitucionale, a do të përdoret për të djegur a për të shkatërruar kasollet e gjahtarëve, peshkatarëve ose barinjve shqiptarë të Ulqinit? Për këtë qëllim të poshtër do të përdoret fuqia e Britanisë?
Për fitim të kujt do të bëhet kjo padrejtësi? Për fitim të malazezëve...

Malazezët janë rrethuar prej një populli tjetër, i cili është aq trim sa ata, dhe historia e të cilit humbet në brymë të kohës. Shqiptarët janë më i vjetri komb i Lindjes. Ishin atje më parë se grekët e vjetër. Shqiptarët kanë legjenda, gjuhë e karakteristika të veçanta të tyre. Kanë ca cilësi që ndryshojnë fare nga ato të malazezëve, po janë aq trima sa ata dhe dashuria e tyre për liri, as u vu as mund të vihet në dyshim. Plani i fuqive të mëdha është të marrin një copë të Shqipërisë dhe t’ia japin Malit të Zi, pa i pyetur shqiptarët dhe pa u marrë atyre leje.
Një deputet: Shqiptarët nuk janë komb.

Joseph Cowen: Nuk janë një komb, thotë Zotëria e tij. Atë fjalë tha edhe princi Bismarck në Berlin. Princi Bismark tha se nuk kishte dëgjuar që ka një komb shqiptar. Po princi Bismarck nuk kishte dëgjuar as për kombësinë e Holandës a të Danimarkës. Një tjetër princ, aq i fuqishëm sa është princi Bismarck sot, pretendoi në Kongresin e Vjenës që s’dinte ndonjë komb italian. Pas mendjes së atij diplomati, Italia nuk ishte veçse një “shprehje gjeografike”. Dhe me gjithë këtë sot dimë të gjithë se Italia është një komb i madh e i bashkuar. Ajo që u vërtetua në pak më tepër se pesëdhjetë vjet për popullin e një ane të Adriatikut, mund të vërtetohet me një mënyrë të ndryshuar edhe për anën tjetër në aq kohë e sipër.Pas mendjes time do të ishte një padrejtësi aq e madhe të viheshin shqiptarët nën zgjedhë të malazezëve sa sikur të viheshin malazezët nën zgjedhën e shqiptarëve...”
Si e siguroi Virchow kafkën e parë shqiptare - një kryetar fisi shqiptar

Në librin e tij Mit’hat Frashëri, nuk jep hollësi të mëtejshme në lidhje me punën e Virchow apo mënyrën se si ai siguroi kafkat shqiptare. Në artikullin e “Times”, ribotuar edhe në “Le Matin”, Virchow i thotë Blowitz: “Njëri nga kolegët e tu më ka dërguar të parën, pastaj shtiva në dorë dy të tjerat. Janë kafka shqiptarësh të vrarë nga turqit. Vështrojini me kujdes! A s’janë të bukura?! A s’janë madhështore?! Kur mora këtë të parën, mendova se ishte një përjashtim. Por janë të gjitha si kjo këtu! Ja raca superiore, madje shumë më lart se gjithë të tjerat!”. Pas një kërkimi mbi punën e Virchow, ajo që vjen si diçka e re dhe e pathënë më parë, është dëshmia e gazetarit i cili i siguroi Virchow kafkën e parë shqiptare. Cili ishte kolegu i Blowitz? Po dy kafkat e tjera si i erdhën në dorë Virchow? Kolegu i Blowitz, ishte një korrespodent amerikan që mbulonte lajmet nga Ballkani. “Le Matin” e ribotoi artikullin në vitin 1901. Po këtë vit është botuar libri me kujtime, në dy vëllime, i gazetarit amerikan, William James Stillman, (“The Autobiography of a Journalist” (Autobiografia e një gazetari); William James Stillman 1828-1901; Vol. 2; Boston Houghton, Mifflin and Co. ; Cambridge Mass. Riverside Press, 1901). Stillman hedh dritë mbi mënyrën se si Virchow siguroi kafkat shqiptare. Ai i çoi atij të parën. Stillman është personi që e ka befasuar profesorin (sipas asaj që Virchow i rrëfen Blowitz) me kafkën që i dërgoi.

Ishte koha kur shqiptarëve po u merreshin viset veriore për t’ia dhënë Malit të Zi. Stillman ishte korrespodent për Ballkanin dhe ndiqte zhvillimet që po ndodhnin (qëndrimet e tij – ndoshta për mungesë informacioni – shpeshherë janë pro malazeze, por kjo gjë nuk është objekti i shkrimit). Pas një prej betejave të shumta shqiptaro-malazeze, ai dëgjon historinë e vrasjes së një shqiptari dhe këtu zë fill historia që ne kërkonim. Kafka e atij shqiptari është kafka e parë e koleksionit të Virchow. Pjesa e mëposhtme është marrë nga libri i lartpërmendur (faqe 611-613) me kujtimet e gazetarit William J. Stillman:

“Kapiteni më tregoi për një shqiptar trim, që kishte rënë i plagosur nga kali i tij dhe ishte strehuar në një të çarë të shkëmbinjve, i cili kishte vrarë dy malazezë dhe kishte plagosur një të tretë para se sa të shfaqej i pambrojtur ndaj njërit prej tyre, që i kishte dalë pas shpine dhe që e kishte qëlluar nga një e çarë mes shkëmbinjve që e strehonin. Mënyra e vdekjes së tij dhe ajo e sulmuesve të tij, ilustrojnë mënyrat e luftës së malazezve kaq plotësisht sa që unë isha i interesuar për këtë gjë më shumë sesa për detajet heroike të luftimit.

Malazezi e ka çështje sedre sulmin e armikut të tij ballë për ballë dhe mundësisht me armë të ftohtë. Armiqtë që bien në përleshje të përgjithshme nga të shtënat e pushkës, ai nuk i konsideron kurrë si “kokat” e tija; “ai deklaron vetëm ato që ai ka vrarë në një luftim me duar”. Ky shqiptar ishte bajraktari i fisit të tij, kryetari trashëgimor dhe ta vrisnin atë në një luftim me duar ishte ambicia e të treve atyre që e sulmuan atë radhazi; vrasja në shpinë ishte vetëm një çështje nevojshmërie.

Kujtova në atë moment një korrespodencë që kisha pasur vite më parë me Virchow, në lidhje me Pellazgët; dhe duke menduar për koleksionin e tij të kafkave, e pyeta kapitenin nëse ai e dinte vendin se ku kishte rënë shqiptari dhe nëse eshtrat ishin akoma atje, e kur ai më siguroi se ato ishin aty ku ai kish rënë, unë i ofrova atij dy florinj për të më sjellë kafkën, gjë të cilën ai e bëri. Ishte kafka e një burri në moshë të re, me qepjet e kockave të kafkës thuajse të mbyllura, vetëm me dy dhëmbë që i mungonin e asnjë prej tyre të sëmurë dhe unë ia dërgova atë kraniologut të madh, i cili m’u përgjigj me falënderime të ngrohta.

Kafka, tha ai, ishte më e shkëlqyera e koleksionit të tij për sa i përket zhvillimit mendor dhe ai lexoi një kumtesë në lidhje me të, para Akademisë Perandorake Gjermane. Atij i kishin bërë aq përshtypje karakteristikat e asaj kafke sa që ishte i prirë ta konsideronte si një kafkë të jashtëzakonshme dhe i shkroi një prej oficerëve austriakë në Malin e Zi për ta pyetur nëse mund t’i dërgonte disa të tjera, dhe këto, edhe pse jo si ajo e kryetarit të fisit, prej fisi padyshim puro shqiptar, – për shkak se aristokracia nuk martohej kurrë me gjak tjetër përveç atij të së njëjtës racë e kategori shoqërore – zotëronin të gjitha të njëjtat karakteristika intelekti, duke vërtetuar vendosjen e shqiptarëve prej tij, në krye të racave të Evropës, për kapacitet mendor.”

Në këtë mënyrë kemi zbardhur një pjesë të rrugës së kryer nga profesor Virchow në lidhje me studimet e racës shqiptare. Por ka edhe diçka tjetër që tërheq vëmendjen në pjesën e mësipërme të kujtimeve të Stillman. Ai përmend një bisedë që ka bërë me profesor Virchow në lidhje me Pellazgët dhe nisur nga kjo i dërgon atij kafkat e shqiptarëve. Nuk duhet shumë mprehtësi për të kuptuar se raca pellazgjike për të cilën Stillman kishte biseduar dikur me profesorin ishin pikërisht shqiptarët. Në të kundërt përse do përmendte këtë gjë kur synonte të shtinte në dorë kafkën e shqiptarit? Nga ana tjetër, profesor Virchow, ashtu si e përmendëm edhe më sipër, në vitin 1869 themeloi Shoqërinë e antropologjisë, etnologjisë dhe parahistorisë (Gesellschaft für Anthropologie, Ethnologie und Urgeschichte). Kjo Shoqëri pati shumë ndikim në koordinimin dhe intensifikimin e hulumtimit arkeologjik gjerman. Një emër shumë i njohur i arkeologjisë gjermane është edhe Henry Schliemann. Ky i fundit ka bërë disa nga zbulimet më të mëdha në fushën e arkeologjisë. Njihet si zbuluesi i Trojës dhe i thesarit të Priamit. Ka bërë gërmime e zbulime të rëndësishme në Thyros dhe ka zbuluar thesaret e qytetërimit të lashtë mikenas etj. Schliemann ishte një mik i profesor Virchow, i cili e ka shoqëruar në shumë prej gërmimeve që ka bërë, që prej Ilios (Trojës) e deri në Greqi. Virchow ishte një autoritet i padiskutueshëm në fushën e antropologjisë së kohës dhe në këtë mënyrë ai studionte skeletet e gjetura gjatë gërmimeve duke e pasuruar arkeologjinë kësisoj, me rezultate shkencore. Pas një kërkese të Schliemann – e cila ndihej si një nderim që do t’i bëhej librit – Virchow ka shkruar hyrjen e librit “Mycenae” të Shliemann. Këto detaje të pakta shërbejnë për të dhënë idenë se Virchow ishte një person i cili kishte njohuri arkeologjike të mjaftueshme, për të arritur në përfundime mbi racën pellazgjike shqiptare.
Shqiptarët, sa pak të njohur prej europianëve

Përfundimet e Virchow për shqiptarët, nuk ishin më diçka e thënë me zë të mekur, por ishin rezultate me të cilat ambienti shkencor njihej. Kumtesën e tij para Akademisë Perandorake Gjermane në lidhje me racën shqiptare, e gjejmë të cituar më poshtë, nga Stillman, kolegu i Blowitz, të cilin profesor Virchow e përmend edhe në artikullin e “Times”. Kjo kumtesë nuk është botuar ende në shqip. Megjithatë, rasti i shqiptarëve tashmë ishte bërë një njësi krahasimi nëpër seminaret shkencore. Një fragment ku shqiptarët merren si shembull nga Virchow, gjatë punimeve të një konference të rëndësishme të antropologjisë, po e sjellim edhe në këtë material:

"Në Kongresin e fundit Antropologjik në Vjenë, u shkaktuan disa ndjesi nga fjalimi i biologut të madhe berlinez, profesor Virchow. Rreth një vit më parë Virchow, gjatë një rasti të ngjashëm, bëri një sulm të ashpër ndaj qëndrimeve darviniane dhe këtë vit ai foli në mënyrë të njëjtë po kaq hapur. Pjesa e sjellë më poshtë është e shkëputur nga fjalimi i tij i gjatë në Kongres:

Njëzet vjet më parë, kur u takuam në Innspruck, ishte pikërisht momenti kur teoria darviniane kishte lënë shenjën e saj të parë fitimtare anembanë botës. Miku im, Vogt, nxitoi menjëherë brenda radhëve të kampionëve të kësaj doktrine. Qysh atëherë, ne kemi kërkuar më kot për fazat e ndërmjetme të cilat supozohej se duhet të lidhin njeriun me majmunët; proto-njeriu, pro-anthropos nuk është zbuluar ende. Për shkencën antropologjike, pro-anthropos nuk është madje as një temë diskutimi. Antropologu mund, ndoshta, ta shohë atë në një ëndërr, por sapo të zgjohet nuk mund të thotë se ka bërë ndonjë qasje ndaj tij.

Në atë kohë në Innspruck perspektiva ishte, me sa duket, që rrjedha e prejardhjes nga majmuni te njeriu do të rindërtohej e gjitha njëherësh, por tani ne nuk mund ta provojmë madje as prejardhjen e racave të ndara nga njëra-tjetra. Në këtë moment, ne jemi në gjendje të themi se mes popujve të lashtësisë as edhe një i vetëm nuk ishte më afër me majmunët sa ç’jemi ne. Në këtë moment unë mund të pohoj se nuk ka mbi tokë asnjë racë absolutisht të panjohur për njeriun. Më pak të njohur prej të gjitha racave janë banorët e zonave malore qendrore të gadishullit të Malajzisë, por nga ana tjetër ne i njohim banorët e Tokës së Zjarrtë po aq mirë sa edhe eskimezët, bashkirët, polinezianët dhe lapët. Jo! ne njohim më shumë për këto raca sesa ç’njohim disa fiseve të caktuara europiane. Më duhet të përmend vetëm shqiptarët...” (Oriental Religions and Christianity; Frank F. Ellinwood, New York, 1891)
Mihai Eminesku: Raca e pastër shqiptare, e para nga perandoria e lashtë e Lindjes

Aq të njohura ishin bërë për kohën pohimet e Virchow, saqë kishte raste kur merreshin si treguese krahasuese të superioritetit. Qëllimet se përse bëheshin këto krahasime nuk janë më të rëndësishme sesa fakti që i referoheshin shkencës antropologjike si element i pakundërshtueshëm. Këtyre krahasimeve nuk iu shmang as poeti kombëtar më i madh rumun, Mihai Eminesku. Ai thërriste shkencën në ndihmë (shembulli i mëposhtëm sillet thjesht për të treguar jehonën e kërkimeve të Virchow, dhe nuk ka lidhje me antisemitizmin) për të shpëtuar atdheun e tij që e konsideronte të rrezikuar prej hebrenjve:

“Mihai Eminesku (1850-1889), poeti kombëtar i nderuar i Rumanisë, modernizuesi i Rumanisë dhe rapsodi i shtetit të mitur, besonte se vendi i tij ishte mbërthyer mes socializmit dhe liberalizmit dhe duhet të shmangte rreziqet e të dyve në favor të feudalizmit, “...sistemi i lirisë më të madhe, i decentralizimit, i autonomisë shoqërore, i pavarësisë së klasave. Njerëzit nuk ishin të barabartë dhe për këtë arsye ata ishin të lirë”. Rumania feudale ishte një vend i një pastërtie të shëndetshme, e panevojshme për ta thënë – pa hebrenj. “Çifuti nuk meriton të drejta askund në Europë, sepse ai nuk punon”. Hebrenjtë në Rumani ishin “të huaj në trupin e saj,” një “racë, qëllimi i menjëhershëm i së cilës ishte që të merrte pasuritë e patundshme rumune dhe qëllimi afatgjatë i së cilës ishte që mbërthente vendin e tij”.

"Çfarëdo që kushdo të mund të thotë", shkruante Eminesku, "në mes nesh dhe çifutëve ka një dallim racor që nuk na lejon të kemi ndonjë ndjenjë ndaj tyre – në rrethana ku nderi është në rrezik – por përbuzje dhe asgjë tjetër veçse përbuzje”. Poeti, si shumë europianë romantikë të kohës së tij, nuk hezitoi t’i bënte thirrje edhe shkencës: "Etnografi Hoffmann mbronte idenë se zhvillimi i kafkës së racës rumune ishte i admirueshëm, se ato lloje kafkash meritonin të ishin në ballë të qytetërimit... Virchow, një natyralist i famshëm, i jep kafkës shqiptare vendin e parë ndër të gjitha kafkat e racave të pastra nga perandoria e lashtë e Lindjes, dhe kafka shqiptare është identike me atë të racës rumune, me atë të popullit tonë sot.” (Scott L. Malcolmson; “Empire's edge: travels in South-Eastern Europe, Turkey and Central Asia”; fq. 17; Verso, 1995)

Shembuj të tillë krahasues nuk janë të rrallë. Robert Matteson Johnston (1867-1920) ishte një prej autorëve të shumtë që u referohet përfundimeve të profesorit Virchow, në lidhje me kapacitetin kafkor më të zhvilluar të shqiptarëve. Johnston, një historian amerikan e studiues i rëndësishëm i historisë ushtarake u lind në Paris e u arsimua në kolegjin Etoni College dhe Pembroke College, Cambridge. Johnston gjatë karrierës së tij dha mësim edhe në Harvard e Mount Holyoke College. Në librin e tij “The Napoleonic Empire in Southern Italy and the Rise of the Secret Societies” (ribotim i READ BOOKS; 2010; faqe 3,4), në një fragment ai u referohet kërkimeve të Virchow teksa përshkruan aftësitë e racës shqiptare.  Ja se si shprehet ai:

“ ...‘Kampaniani i gjallë, abrucezi kursimtar, puliezi brutal, kalabrezi arrogant ngjallin lehtë diskutim dhe tregojnë heterogjeni të racës’, shkruante Cantù. Ndryshojnë jo vetëm temperamentet e tyre, por edhe dialektet e tyre, deri në pikën e pakuptueshmërisë së dyanshme. Prej elementeve të ndryshme të popullsisë, asnjë nuk tregon tipare më karakteristike se shqiptarët, një racë që shfaq, sipas Virchow, kapacitetin kafkor më të madh në Europë. Vendbanimet e tyre ishin rezultat i emigracionit që kishte ndodhur nga përtej Adriatikut midis shekujve të gjashtëmbëdhjetë dhe tetëmbëdhjetë nën presionin e pushtimit turk.”

Studimet dhe përfundimet e profesorit Virchow janë marrë në konsideratë nga shumë studiues të tjerë seriozë, gjë që në tregon rëndësinë e këtyre përfundimeve shkencore. Punimet e plota dhe kërkimet e Virchow mbi shqiptarët, nëse do të botoheshin në shqip do të ishin një element i rëndësishëm shkencor që do të shërbente për të forcuar përfundimet mbi lashtësinë e shqiptarëve, një race enigmatike që vjen nga thellësitë më të humbura të kohës si një linjë e pandërprerë etnokulturore.
Albert Hitoaliaj

Gazeta SHQIP - *cito burimin hesës tjetër - Uriel*

----------


## a.koci

Ke bere pune te admirueshme me materialin qe ke sjell.
Kam degjuar diçka rreth ketij studjuesi por nuk kisha lexuar diçka konkrete, me sherbeu .
Duhet pune nga ana e shtetit Shqipetar per  te ngritur studime edhe katedra te veçanta per studime te tilla ,besoj se nuk ekzistojne akoma .
Te gjitha histori, meritat dhe intelektin  e shqipetareve duhet ti studioj bota se ne nuk kemi njerez.
Vertet thuhet ajo fjala popullore qe mire eshte te levdojne te tjeret e jo vet-veten por jo ne ne gjitha rastet, ne ditet e soteme vetem na shajne edhe na quajne njerez pa histori , kete nuk duhet ta pranojme duhet te punojme me shume per te treguar se cilet jemi .
megjithese bota e di por nuk i pelqen ta pranoj se kush jemi ne.

----------


## wittstar

Propagandimi i ketyre plehrave nga perversitetet gjermane ne fushen e shkences perben propagande naziste,e denueshme ne baze te ligjeve nderkombetare!!!
Shqiptaret nuk jane as me te zgjuar e as me budallenj se kombet e tjera.
Ne te kaluaren plehra te tilla si kjo corbe ketu me lart, kane cuar ne djegjen e miliona njerrezve.
Jo "arianet" ketu,e "simbolet e indianeve "atje,"populli dhe hapesira","kafkat dhe intelekti",keto jane belbezitje te rrezikshme qe i perkasin koshit te plehrave.
I thoni ndal ideologjise naziste e fashiste ne internet e kudo!!! 
Po te me degjoni mua merruni me gjera te mencura e jo me keto idera fikse qe i perkasin se kaluares.

----------


## Hyllien

> Propagandimi i ketyre plehrave nga perversitetet gjermane ne fushen e shkences perben propagande naziste,e denueshme ne baze te ligjeve nderkombetare!!!
> Shqiptaret nuk jane as me te zgjuar e as me budallenj se kombet e tjera.
> Ne te kaluaren plehra te tilla si kjo corbe ketu me lart, kane cuar ne djegjen e miliona njerrezve.
> Jo "arianet" ketu,e "simbolet e indianeve "atje,"populli dhe hapesira","kafkat dhe intelekti",keto jane belbezitje te rrezikshme qe i perkasin koshit te plehrave.
> I thoni ndal ideologjise naziste e fashiste ne internet e kudo!!! 
> Po te me degjoni mua merruni me gjera te mencura e jo me keto idera fikse qe i perkasin se kaluares.


Po prap shqiptarët e kanë fajin edhe kur të tjerët shkruajnë për ne o comrade ?

----------


## qeveriablu

> Propagandimi i ketyre plehrave nga perversitetet gjermane ne fushen e shkences perben propagande naziste,e denueshme ne baze te ligjeve nderkombetare!!!
> Shqiptaret nuk jane as me te zgjuar e as me budallenj se kombet e tjera.
> Ne te kaluaren plehra te tilla si kjo corbe ketu me lart, kane cuar ne djegjen e miliona njerrezve.
> Jo "arianet" ketu,e "simbolet e indianeve "atje,"populli dhe hapesira","kafkat dhe intelekti",keto jane belbezitje te rrezikshme qe i perkasin koshit te plehrave.
> I thoni ndal ideologjise naziste e fashiste ne internet e kudo!!! 
> Po te me degjoni mua merruni me gjera te mencura e jo me keto idera fikse qe i perkasin se kaluares.


Para se te kritikosh dike per nazizem hiq avatarin tend .Ky i yti eshte kriminel edhe me i madh se nazistet.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> Rudolf Virchow: Kafkat e shqiptarëve tregojnë racën më superiore të Europës


konstantim kafkash arkeologjik por te shikosh se si jane sot shqiptaret nuk kane racë superiore apo raca e tyre dallon nga origjina jone

----------


## Endless

sa per ate qe doktori dhe natyralisti i njohur zoti Vircow  ku thote se ne jemi race superiore, , kete fakt se luan as topi. fakte qe jemi te mprehte, praktike dhe te zgjuar, ke me mijra. por me shtohet akoma dhe me shume bindja ne studimet e ketij gjeniu te antropologjise, kur me vone ne artikull permenden edhe rumunet si race superiore e europes juglindore. nga 'cfare rumunesh kam njohur dhe kam degjuar, pothuajse ne te gjitha rastet personat ne fjale kane qelluar me nje nivel te admirueshem intelektual.

----------


## Meriamun

Pse akoma ka njerez qe besojne ne supermaci raciale?

Njerezit me te larte jane ata qe jane me te mire per veten, per familjen, per fqinjin, per lagjen, per qytetin, per shtetin ku jetojne, dhe per mbare njerezimin.

Idete brapshta per supermacite rraciale jane hedhur prej klaneve hebraike pa kurrefare argumenti.

----------


## Uriel

Studimet e Virchow-t i takojnë shek XIX dhe janë të deklasuara shkencërisht, të paktën prej gjashtë dekadash. Nuk ekziston kurrëfarë ndarje në 'racë' njerëzore në shkencën moderne siç nuk ekziston ndonjë supremaci racore. Kjo e fundit shërben veç si element thelbësor për ideologji që ushqehen nga emocionet dhe jo faktet. Ndaj studime të tilla i takojnë rubrikës së historisë veç nga periudha kohore që janë shkruar.

----------


## Hyllien

> Studimet e Virchow-t i takojnë shek XIX dhe janë të deklasuara shkencërisht, të paktën prej gjashtë dekadash. Nuk ekziston kurrëfarë ndarje në 'racë' njerëzore në shkencën moderne siç nuk ekziston ndonjë supremaci racore. Kjo e fundit shërben veç si element thelbësor për ideologji që ushqehen nga emocionet dhe jo faktet. Ndaj studime të tilla i takojnë rubrikës së historisë veç nga periudha kohore që janë shkruar.


Aspak nuk janë hedhur poshtë, u mënjanuan nuk u analizuan hic. Thjeshtë, me revolucionin Boasian, ju dhanë përparësi të tjera gjërave, u krijua një agjendë më vete që është subjekt më vete dhe shumë i gjatë për tu diskutuar. Shumë nga këto studime as nuk përfunduan kurrë, pasi _politika e vjetër_ i përdori për qëllimet e veta dhe sic thashë me revolucionin Boasian në antropologji, cdo gjë mori tjetër drejtim, kryesisht drejt diversitetit. Dhe ky është një subjekt shumë i gjatë dhe i thellë se si u bë, pse u bë, kush qe grupi që e bëri, cfarë mbështetje pati ky grup nga pikpamja monetare, filozofike, politike, psikologjike, cfarë pasojash pati revolucioni Boasian në gati cdo shkencë shoqerore dhe legjislacione të _politikës së re_ që u kalua shekullin që shkoi dhe po kalohet dhe sot. Janë ramifikime shumë komplekse që po ti futemi në origjinë, maskojnë tezat e supremacisë racore, teza politike pra_(sepse nuk kishte përse një gjerman të thoshte se Shqiptarët janë më superior - pra këtu kemi thjeshtë studim të pavarur!)_  por qëllimin e vërtetë nëse e kanë patur me të vërtetë shkencorë, tani, ka disa dekada që nuk e kanë më.

----------


## Ziti

jeta e veshtire qe ka bere shqiptari neper male e ka bere ate te forte. por shqiptaret nuk arrijne te dalin dot nga bota e tyre. anglezi, francezi, portugezi, gjermani ka blere gjithe boten dhe nuk thone se jane superior ndersa ne shqiptaret jemi njerezit me te varfer ne evrope. kjo tregon vetem inferioritet.
na duhet shume pune per te qene superior

----------


## Hyllien

> jeta e veshtire qe ka bere shqiptari neper male e ka bere ate te forte. por shqiptaret nuk arrijne te dalin dot nga bota e tyre. anglezi, francezi, portugezi, gjermani ka blere gjithe boten dhe nuk thone se jane superior ndersa ne shqiptaret jemi njerezit me te varfer ne evrope. kjo tregon vetem inferioritet.
> na duhet shume pune per te qene superior


Në epokën e artë të perëndimit, kur po vendoseshin themelet për botën që pasoi, shqiptari u pengua nga komunizmi sllav që të dilte. Nuk ka aspak inferioritet ndaj askujt shqiptari, do thjeshtë kohë për të ndrequr kafshëritë komuniste.

----------


## Maqellarjot

> Aspak nuk janë hedhur poshtë, u mënjanuan nuk u analizuan hic. Thjeshtë, me revolucionin Boasian, ju dhanë përparësi të tjera gjërave, u krijua një agjendë më vete që është subjekt më vete dhe shumë i gjatë për tu diskutuar. Shumë nga këto studime as nuk përfunduan kurrë, pasi _politika e vjetër_ i përdori për qëllimet e veta dhe sic thashë me revolucionin Boasian në antropologji, cdo gjë mori tjetër drejtim, kryesisht drejt diversitetit. Dhe ky është një subjekt shumë i gjatë dhe i thellë se si u bë, pse u bë, kush qe grupi që e bëri, cfarë mbështetje pati ky grup nga pikpamja monetare, filozofike, politike, psikologjike, cfarë pasojash pati revolucioni Boasian në gati cdo shkencë shoqerore dhe legjislacione të _politikës së re_ që u kalua shekullin që shkoi dhe po kalohet dhe sot. Janë ramifikime shumë komplekse që po ti futemi në origjinë, maskojnë tezat e supremacisë racore, teza politike pra_(sepse nuk kishte përse një gjerman të thoshte se Shqiptarët janë më superior - pra këtu kemi thjeshtë studim të pavarur!)_  por qëllimin e vërtetë nëse e kanë patur me të vërtetë shkencorë, tani, ka disa dekada që nuk e kanë më.


Hyllejn,

Une te pergezoj ty per gadishmerine qe tregon per te kundershtuar, disa nga postimet absurde qe jane bere me siper por edhe kintributin qe ti jep ne tema te gjajshsme ne pergjithese.   Nje gje te tille mundohem ta bej edhe une pothaujse instinktivisht.  Dhe me vone kuptoj se sa kohe kam haruxhuar ne te vertet duke u munduar te arsyetoj me te pa-arshyeshmin dhe shpeshe here te korruptuarin! Jo vetem qe une jam dakort me pikpamjet e tua rreth historise dhe Ceshtjes Shqipetare ne teresi, por edhe i perkrahe ato.  Te pergezoj perzemersisht per "punen" qe ben!   

Eshte e cuditshme qe njerez te kalibrit te larte si Rudolf Virchow, konsiderohen si "plehera" nga "shqiptaret".  Si mund te konsiderohet si i tille dikush ngre ne shkallen dhe nivelin  qe meriton"qenien" tende, qe jo rastesisht eshte shtypur dhe akoma vazhdon te shtypet sikur te ishim asgje me teper se nje insekt vetem per arsyen se duan te jetojn te lire ne trojet e tyre.  Eshte nje mekat qe te etikosh njerezit vizionere, pioneret qe me aftesite e tyre "supernatyrale" zhvilluan sferat e ndryshme te shkences ne nje shkall te paimagjinueshme me perpara, dhe aq me teper kur keta  perkrahin popullin  tende.  *Besoj se dikush qe disponon nje mendje te kthiellet dallon shume mire se kush jane Pleherat e verteta*! 

Perkrahja e ketij shkrimi nuk duhet te konsiderohet si nje ideologji "naziste" sic pretendojn "disa" ketu.  Shqiptaret nuk kane luftuar kurre per te perhapur rracen e tyre apo te imponojn ate mbi te tjerat.  Shqiptaret kan luftuar dhe vazhdojn te luftojn per vetmbrojtje.  Per te ruajtur veten nga Extremistat antishqiptare qe e rrthojn ate, qofte ne jeten "Rreale" apo ne ate "Virtuale".  


Me kete rast dua te Pergezoj edhe Fegin per prurjen e ketij artikulli ne kete forum.  Sidomos ne rrethanat qe vendi yne ndodhet sote.  Fatkeqesisht shkrime te tilla bien nen hijen e deklaratave te politikaneve te sotem qe mbushin faqet e gazetave dhe ekraneve Televizive me pallavra dhe shpalosin agjenden e tyre per "zhvillimin" e metejshem te vendit mbar. Ne nje kohe qe Shqiperia, ne zemer te Europes ne shekullin e XXI eshte vendi me i korruptuar, me i prapambetur dhe me i varferi ne Europe! 

Me nje Biografi te tille dhe sidomos duke pasur parasysh 46 vjetet e Diktatures eshte veshtire qe te identifikohemi me "Racen" qe pershkruhet me lart. Megjithate Potenciali ka qene, eshte dhe do te mbetet gjithmone present tek Shqipetari. Ajo qe mungon eshte energjia per te Aktivizuar pjesen e "trurit" qe arriti kulmin e shperlarjes gjate kohes se Diktatures. Nje shplarje qe tjetersoj shqiptarin ne nje qenie te mpire dhe indiferente ndaj mireqenies se tij! Kjo gjendje "vetshkaterruese" po intensifikohet sote me shume se kurre!

----------


## Maqellarjot

Si gjithmone elementi keqdashes  mundohet te shtremberoj gjithcka qe nuk i pelqen dhe ta paraqesi  ate si  dicka “negative”.  Dhe gjithmone synon te sulmoj sedren morale, duke e paraqitur te Verteten  si te demshme ne pergjithesi per rendin shoqerore.  Ne nje kohe qe e verteta eshte plotesisht e kunderta!  Ne nje bote te tille te fajshmit hidhen ne sulme dhe akuza, kundrejt viktimave qe  synojn vetmbrojtjen.  Kjo strategji perdoret per te krijuar situata krejt absurde dhe te disekulibruara qe arrijn deri ne kaos te plote.  Keshtu keqberesit krijojn situata te favorshme per prezervimin species se tyre te degjeneruar qe  arrine te mbijetoje me menyrat me cnjerezore dhe parazite.    


Une nuk jame I mendimit qe nje rrace te konsiderohet “superior” ndaj tjetres, por nuk duhet te mohohen aftsite e vecanta qe njera mund te disponoj.   Te gjitha rracat kan avancimet dhe prapambetjet e tyre.  Nuk besoj se  Autori I artikullit nuk ka si synim predikimin ose “porpagandet” sic eshte etikuar nda disa ketu, qe rraca shqiptare eshte me superior se ti tjerat.  Mesazhi I artikullit eshte dicka komplet dryshe.  Atutori mundohet te paraqesi nje kendveshtrim tjeter qe trajton Ceshtjen Shqiptare autoktonine e ketij popullin ne rajon.  Ky eshte thjesht nje material qe perkrah kete te vertet me ane te provave shkencore.  Ndryshimi I rracave nga njera tjetra dhe “superioriteti” qe njera mund te gezoj mbi tjetren eshte dicka qe egziston.   Fatkeqesisht gjera te tilla jane keqperdorur dhe kan krijuar shume konflikte midis popujve sidomos ne ballkan.   Megjithe ate difference te tilla nuk duhen mohuar dhe te etikohen si ideologji rraciste.  Eshte plotesisht e natyrshme te favorizosh rracen tende sigurisht Brenda kufive qe mbron rendin dhe shoqerine njerezore  ne  pergjithesi.   Ne kontekstin e shkences gjera te tilla jane plotesisht normale dhe te pranuara.  Keto gjera  perkrahen ne qarqe shume te ngushta.  Dhe jo ne rendin public qe shpesh here nuk disponon kapacitetin per ti kuptuar ato ashtu sic jane dhe ti interpretoj ashtu sic duhet

Ne te vertet superioriteti I individit qendron tek aftesite dhe fuqine mendore qe natyra I ka falur.  Ne qoftese trojet  ku shqiptaret kan banuar nder  10-tra e 10-tra shekujsh jane te  bekuara  me nje numer “ individesh” me inteligjnce me te lart se  vendet fqinje dhe me tej nuk  duhet te konsiderohet si  nje  padrejtesi  dhe rracizma kundrejt popujve te tjere.    Keto jane fakte dhe ligje qe natyra cakton pa asnji lloj rrjedhe llogjike apo qellim te caktuar.  Jane thjesht rrethana dhe aksidente qe ndodhin kudo pa asnje rrjedh te caktuar.  "Ndoshta" branda kohes dhe hapesires qe ka inkubuar popullin shqiptare gjate gjithe egzistences se tije egzistojn elementet perberes ndryshe nga ato egzistojn tek vendet fqinje dhe me tej, si ajri per frymemarrje, uji qe lahemi apo pime,  Cilesia e tokes pjellore, qe ushqen  perimet dhe frutat me vitamina apo proteine qe nuk egzistojn ne vende te tjera, ndoshta edhe kafshet shtepiake tonat jan me fisnike dhe besnike se shumica e Njerezve qe jetojn neper vendet fqinje.  

Arsyen e vertet, pse natyra vepron ne kete menyre apo ate, nuk munde ta dime kurre, por  nje gje eshte konstatuar.   Njeriu I pa afte gjithmone mundohet te mposhti ate te aftin, ne cdo lloj menyre qe I mundesohet.   Inferioriteti qe ai ndjen ne sub-koshincen e tij shume here e ule ate ne nivele te ulta te paimagjinuara dhe te pa-arritura me par.  Shembull konkret jane Krimet dhe Genocidiet makabre te  Serbeve dhe te Grekeve qe jane  dokumentuar ne menyre te pakundershtueshme.

----------


## ^SHIU^

Hahaha sa budallenj qe beheni me keto lloj ideologjish. Sa i bejme qefin kot vetes. I jap te drejte atij parafolesi qe teori te tilla jane ato nga lindi nazizmi. 
Sa per te qene konkret madhesia e kafkes apo madhesia e trurit nuk ka lidhje me zgjuarsine apo superioritetin e nje rrace/ specie. Edhe lopa te madhe e ka trurin por tru lope ngelet.

----------


## Maqellarjot

> Hahaha sa budallenj qe beheni me keto lloj ideologjish. Sa i bejme qefin kot vetes. I jap te drejte atij parafolesi qe teori te tilla jane ato nga lindi nazizmi. 
> Sa per te qene konkret madhesia e kafkes apo madhesia e trurit nuk ka lidhje me zgjuarsine apo superioritetin e nje rrace/ specie. Edhe lopa te madhe e ka trurin por tru lope ngelet.


"Edhe lopa te madhe e ka trurin por tru lope ngelet"??????

Natyra i ka paisur te gjithe njerezit me nje tru dhe fuqine mendore. Fatkeqesisht jo te gjithe dine ta perdorin ashtu sic duhet.  Ndoshta do te kishte qene me mire qe keto aftesi ti ishtin dhene lopes se sa disave ne kete forume dhe ne vecanti ne kete teme me sa po lexoj une.

----------


## darwin

> Studimet e Virchow-t i takojnë shek XIX dhe janë të deklasuara shkencërisht, të paktën prej gjashtë dekadash. Nuk ekziston kurrëfarë ndarje në 'racë' njerëzore në shkencën moderne siç nuk ekziston ndonjë supremaci racore. Kjo e fundit shërben veç si element thelbësor për ideologji që ushqehen nga emocionet dhe jo faktet. Ndaj studime të tilla i takojnë rubrikës së historisë veç nga periudha kohore që janë shkruar.


Lisenko, viti 2011  :buzeqeshje: 


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Nuk ka supremaci, ka dallime

----------


## land

> Në epokën e artë të perëndimit, kur po vendoseshin themelet për botën që pasoi, shqiptari u pengua nga komunizmi sllav që të dilte. Nuk ka aspak inferioritet ndaj askujt shqiptari, do thjeshtë kohë për të ndrequr kafshëritë komuniste.


Eshte me e thelle se kaq, jo vetem komunizmi sllav.
Ne kohen kur kombet e perendimit bene revolucionin industrial(anglezet e filluan) ne i sherbenim sulltanit me vezire, pashallare, dhe me nizame, dhe per ironi dhe sot mburren turkofilet e ndryshem arnaute.
Pra duhen ndrequr kafsherite komuniste dhe turkofilizmi qe po ringjallet me ritem te frikshem, sidomos ne kosove dhe maqedoni :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drague

> Eshte me e thelle se kaq, jo vetem komunizmi sllav.
> Ne kohen kur kombet e perendimit bene revolucionin industrial(anglezet e filluan) ne i sherbenim sulltanit me vezire, pashallare, dhe me nizame, dhe per ironi dhe sot mburren turkofilet e ndryshem arnaute.
> Pra duhen ndrequr kafsherite komuniste dhe turkofilizmi qe po ringjallet me ritem te frikshem, sidomos ne kosove dhe maqedoni


se me dole tamam ne teme.

nje dege e klinikes Virchow ketu ne Berlin ishte ndertuar 300 vite perpara.

shyqyr qe kishim turkun ne at kohe e nuk na duheshin spitalet :djall i fshehur:

----------

